# Some Newb Questions



## Lancer2009 (Nov 26, 2009)

First off let me say hello to everyone on here,

i have a few questions that i really do not know the answer to. Currently i have two inline muzzle loaders that are a few years old and i know they aren't the best quality. I got one for Christmas and the other is my dad's and we have never shot them. I missed Rifle season here in MO so i want to give these a shot with my friends.

I have shot traditional cap and ball and flintlock muzzle loaders but not these.

First Ill start with what they are.
the first is a "BPI- Connecticut Valley Arms, Stag Horn Magnum"
the other is a "BPI- Connecticut Valley Arms, Magbolt 150"

I really know nothing about these and what i need to do to shoot them other than clean them every other shot (it's what i used to do shooting the older style rifles"

Like what kind of projectile, amount of charge or type of charge, also what kind of ignition source.

Something to not about the stag horn magnum. the bolt is not actually a bolt. it is a rod that sticks off to the side and when cocked is held back about an inch from the breach. when the trigger is pulled it extends forward and closes the breach. So while it is cocked the cap or what i will need will be exposed to the elements if that is a problem, how could i prevent rain from coming in.

Thanks for any and all help

P.S.

Both barrells have a 1:28 barrell twist and are both a .45 caliber


----------



## Lancer2009 (Nov 26, 2009)

so i guess no one knows anything about these guns. Thanks.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Contact CVA for an owners manuals. Those manuals will tell you a lot about what you need and how to use it.

 Al


----------

